# Mail ne récupère plus les mails, comptes .gmail et .hotmail



## didyeah13 (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problême curieux avec Mail et mes comptes hotmail et gmail.

Jusqu'à il y a quelques jours tout fonctionait bien. Je n'ai touché aucun des paramètres. Je peux toujours envoyer des mails depuis le logiciel Mail et ce utilisant n'importe lequel de ces comptes, mais pas moyen de télécharger les mails. Aucun message d'erreur, pendant 3 jours je pensais n'avoir aucun mail, jusqu'à ce qu'un de mes contacts me parle d'un mail qu'il m'avait envoyé. J'ai du me connecter directement sur gmail.com et hotmail.com.

Mettons de coté hotmail.com pour le moment, j'utilise MacFreePop. Je suis sûr que le problême est ailleurs, car gmail qui est pourtant si simple bloque aussi. Pourquoi mon compte gmail ne fonctionne plus ? Tous les paramètres sont bons, pas de messages d'erreurs.

Le seul indice que j'ai peut être, c'est que je me ballade avec mon MacBook Pro entre mon boulot et la maison. Le fait d'utiliser sans arrêt 2 connections différentes peut il avoir entrainé des problemes quelque part ?

Sinon mon compte .mac a expiré plus ou moins juste quand je ne recevais plus les mails. mais il n'y a aucun rapport n'est ce pas ? Je ne l'utilisais pas. 

J'ai encore tout vérifié, même essayé de recréer de nouvelles boites. J'ai suivi les tuto de gmail.com. Pareil, ne trouve aucun message. J'ai aussi essayé avec MacFreePop deconnectés, on ne sait jamais. Mes recherches sur Internet ne me donnent rien.

Des idées ? 

Merci d'avance

Didier


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

bonjour
ici on ne va s'occuper QUE de ton souci gmail

Pourquoi?
parce que tu as un loooooong fil 100% dédié à macfreepop et httpbidule et autres hotmaileries sur Mail
et c'est là bas que tu en parles
--

Par ailleurs ca manque de détails

quel mail? ( quel OS)
quel type de gmail?
Pop ou imap?
Quel entretien de l'OS?


----------

